
Ask HN: How to build a Web Startup? - axo
What are the steps in building a web site?
======
ColinWright
A "web site" is not the same thing as a "web startup". So in the spirit of
enquiry:

* What are you trying to accomplish?

* What can you already do?

* What resources can you access?

